# Avira erkennt 'TR/Dropper.Gen' und sperrt Steam-update



## geist4711 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo leute, hoffe bin hier im richtigen bereich mit meinem thread.
wie in der überschrift schon zu sehen, meldet mir avira antivirus einen virus oder unerwünschtes programm namens 'TR/Dropper.Gen' in datei ..../steam/GameOverlayUI.exe. wodurch das updaten von steam dann geblockt wird.

ich halte das zwar für eine fehl-meldung von avira, wollte aber sicherheitshalber mal fragen ob diese meldung nochmehr leute haben?

mfg
robert


----------



## Dragon AMD (1. Mai 2014)

Avira hat bei mir mal den gleichen mist ausgespuckt. Ich habe das ignoriert und es hat sich an meinem system nichts geändert. 

Vielleicht irre ich mich auch.


----------



## keinnick (1. Mai 2014)

geist4711 schrieb:


> ich halte das zwar für eine fehl-meldung von avira, wollte aber sicherheitshalber mal fragen ob diese meldung nochmehr leute haben?


 
 Du scheinst nicht allein zu sein: https://www.google.com/search?q=Gam...ContextMenu&ie=&oe=#q=GameOverlayUI.exe+avira

 An Deiner Stelle würde ich Avira runterschmeißen.


----------



## geist4711 (1. Mai 2014)

man hat bei avira den fehler wohl bemerkt und schon ein datenbank-update rausgegeben wo diese steam-datei nichtmehr als schädling identifiziert wird.......

mfg
robert


----------

